

Fiber optic light fixtures bring natural light to offices next year - alanh
http://www.aljazeera.com/video/americas/2012/08/201288754279759.html

======
dx4100
I imagine they'll still need to install traditional lighting for offices that
have late workers and for when it's overcast. But, neat otherwise.

------
alanh
I can’t help but wonder if this will give people a little bit of a tan in the
office! A little vitamin D never hurt anyone.

